# Help: Car stutters, Check Engine Light Blinks during driving



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Get someone to look at the historical codes. I bet it's the PCV valve cover, which is under the powertrain warranty.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The 1.8's don't suffer the valve cover/pcv problem..

But do get the codes read so you know where to start......did you buy fuel shortly before this occurred?

Rob


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Good evening Andrew,

I see some of the community members have offers some helpful information to you so far. We're sorry to hear you're experiencing these concerns with your Cruze. If you would like for us to do some additional research and reach out to the local dealer of your choice, please send us a PM. In this message please include your VIN, full contact information and dealership name. We look forward to your response and working with you.

Marlea W.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I can read that we are busy again with ahh GM ..


----------

